# Q6600 3.0ghz or i5 760 or an i3???



## Funtoss (Mar 6, 2011)

Guys please help me decide if i should stay with my current cpu or should i just upgrade?


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 6, 2011)

Upgrade to a phenom II quad core. I got a 720be Phenom II x3 unlocked to a quad and the thing is a beast. Especially for what I paid for it. Also if your ram is ddr2 and you want to reuse it you can get an AM2+ board that supports ddr2. Thats what I did.


----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey, tell us what you use your computer for so we have an idea on why you would need a different processor.


----------



## francis511 (Mar 6, 2011)

I upgraded from a q6600 to an i5 750 and there was a big/significant improvement...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 6, 2011)

4 core 8 threads or greater. Thinking Xeon X3440 if you're going to do it and got the budget. Or! AMD side, 1055T.


----------



## Funtoss (Mar 6, 2011)

For gaming? what would you reckon? q6600?
i m thinking of getting 800mhz ram ddr2? and oc it to maybe 3.2-3.4ghz+ 

so far my 667mhz ram cant oc it to that so i m on 3.0ghz


----------



## Funtoss (Mar 6, 2011)

GUYS!!! what about an AMD Phenom II X4 955??

is it any good for gaming @ 1080p?


----------



## Laurijan (Mar 6, 2011)

I still use my Q6600 at 2,88GHz - it is able to handle all games I play and tried and so I dont see a big reason to upgrade.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 6, 2011)

Phenom II isnt a worthwhile upgrade, to be completely honest in gaming even an i3 540 can stand toe to toe with a 965 when both are overclocked, 

save up and move to sandybridge, an i5 2500K + P67 mobo will run about the same price as a i5 760 + p55 and the 2500 k is roughly at same speeds 20% faster in some benches far faster and is on par with the 6 core 12 thread 980x,  i5 2500k is the best upgrade at this point just make sure its a K chip otherwise it wont overclock for shit.


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 6, 2011)

i5 2500k B3 p67 mobo and some ddr3 1600-2133 ram.
Throw in a decent air cooler and 4.5ghz 24/7 should be an easy overclock around 1.3v.
Don't believe the hype though a lot of them are mediocre and won't do 4.8ghz stable without 1.4v.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 6, 2011)

i see guys here say phenom II x4, i can beat this phenom with overclock the q6600, no worth to buy for sure, i see only big improvement is going with 1156 or 1155 systems, core i5 760 will really do big jump in performance and it's some kind cheap chose.


----------



## Funtoss (Mar 6, 2011)

lol i guess i wont upgrade then 

but how can a q6600 beat a phenom x4 

should i just upgrade to a 1080p monitor?
my monitor does 1080p but its blurry (1680x1050 is native)


----------



## Funtoss (Mar 6, 2011)

also is my gtx 460 being bottlenecked by the q6600 at 3.0ghz? should i buy 800mhz ram and try oc more further?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 6, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> lol i guess i wont upgrade then
> 
> but how can a q6600 beat a phenom x4
> 
> ...





Funtoss said:


> also is my gtx 460 being bottlenecked by the q6600 at 3.0ghz? should i buy 800mhz ram and try oc more further?




u can see the benchmarks score of q6600 run at 3.6 or 3.8 and compare it with phenom x4 scores 

and if u run your q6600 at 3.0ghz to 3.2ghz never bottleneck your GTX460


----------



## D4S4 (Mar 6, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> my monitor does 1080p but its blurry (1680x1050 is native)



im still on my trusty crt so i don't know if games support your native resolution but if they dont, get yourself a new monitor, if they do, play on it and keep your moniez.


----------



## francis511 (Mar 6, 2011)

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/chart...tml?prod[4483]=on&prod[4441]=on&prod[4424]=on


----------



## Melvis (Mar 6, 2011)

Id keep ya Q6600 TBH, it will do everything you need it to do for awhile yet. Its not worth upgrading to anything at this stage until later on this yr with Bulldozer etc. A 955 will beat a i5 750 in basically everything >http://www.guru3d.com/article/core-i5-750-core-i7-860-870-processor-review-test/13
This was asked not long ago by a guy with Q9550 and we told him the same thing, just keep with what you got until later this yr.

Toms hardware is as good as tits on a bull, wouldn't trust there reviews at all.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2011)

of the ones listed in the OP, the i5 is the best choice.


no matter what some say, the Q66 is outdated and not that fast by todays standards. Yes it can run anything, but it cant power modern video cards for squat. they just dont have enough single threaded performance at the clocks they can actually achieve.


personally, i'd say sandy bridge K edition, or a phenom II black edition, either the 955 or a 1090T/1100T


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 6, 2011)

better off with an old i5 750 / 760 then the 1090T 1100T or 955  965 970 or 975, when it comes to pushing graphics cards anyway.

better off with sandybridge hands down 2500K or i5 760 with proper motherboard or ram on each when it comes to pushing a higher end gpu, as right now even in single gpu mode my 965 at 3800 holds back my 6970 a bit, not a lot but it does hold it back in crossfire forget im pissing away nearly 40% of my performance


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 6, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the Q66 is outdated and not that fast by todays standards. Yes it can run anything, but it cant power modern video cards for squat. they just dont have enough single threaded performance at the clocks they can actually achieve.





mines running at 3.2 these days due to folding 24/7 but it has NO problems powering any game i throw at it in 1920x1080 using a 5870 and or a gt240 for physx never stutters and fps in most games exceeds 60fps so how then can it not cope?

and it pushes 50 GOP/s in sandra comparable to a 17 750 

theres nowt wrong with q6600 (this year anyway) 
you would be spending money for 20-30 % improvement on games that wont use it???


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> mines running at 3.2 these days due to folding 24/7 but it has NO problems powering any game i throw at it in 1920x1080 using a 5870 and or a gt240 for physx never stutters and fps in most games exceeds 60fps so how then can it not cope?
> 
> and it pushes 50 GOP/s in sandra comparable to a 17 750
> 
> ...



then you play far less demanding games than i do. i'm an RTS player, where CPU performance is critical. i've upgraded twice since my Q6600 at 3.6Ghz, and got better performance both times.


----------



## Fishymachine (Mar 6, 2011)

I personally say wait for 6 threads Bulldozer,and then decide whether that or a Sandy 2500/2600K


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 6, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> Guys please help me decide if i should stay with my current cpu or should i just upgrade?



i game at 1080P, no lag with any game, my 9800gt SLI is the bottleneck in my system. spend more cash on videocards and SSDs


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 6, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i game at 1080P, no lag with any game, my 9800gt SLI is the bottleneck in my system. spend more cash on videocards and SSDs



im with the boossman ere 

ps i see wot ya sayin mussels but you should av been clearer cos for fps q6600 is fine for now


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 6, 2011)

I think the way to put it is:
If you've got a Q6600, then you can stick with it for now.
If you haven't got a Q6600, don't bother getting one, there's better out there.

LGA775 isn't dead, just don't buy into it.


Spoiler



Quick side question while I'm thinking about it - how many other sockets have survived 3 generations of RAM? There's LGA775 boards that use DDR1, 2 and 3. That's a good life for one socket is'nt it?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 6, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> If you've got a Q6600, then you can stick with it for now.
> If you haven't got a Q6600, don't bother getting one, there's better out there.
> 
> LGA775 isn't dead, just don't buy into it.



exactly

ps doubt that will ever happen with intel again, their doin yearly swaps now!!??. maybe AM3+ or whatever bulldozer plugs into i hope


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 6, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I think the way to put it is:
> If you've got a Q6600, then you can stick with it for now.
> If you haven't got a Q6600, don't bother getting one, there's better out there.
> 
> ...



exactly how i feel, it was probabily intels last amazing platform


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Mar 6, 2011)

Looking at your specs, I think you should sit it out another 6 months. Of course it all depends what you want to use your PC for. If Office/Productivity, you are good. If gaming, you are good. If OC uber-pimping, then you can spend a bucket-load and do a lot better.

= without spending A LOT of money, you aren't going to get a machine that is noticeably better except in synthetic benchmarks.

I would sit it out until the Summer holidays. Upgrade then.


----------

